

Ask HN: Best Web Host? I'm so much into cloud that I am clueless now. - nayefc

I am working for a very small website for someone I know and they're looking for a web host.<p>For the past few years, all I do is run work on cloud instances and servers that I really have no idea who are good web hosts for small websites anymore. Just the good old shared web hosting.<p>My needs:
- A web server (obviously)
- Email server
- Be able to run Rake (I will use Sinatra for a small part)<p>What is a good, reliable and cheap web hosting company?<p>(Please not GoDaddy. That's all I get when I do Google searches).
======
rubinelli
<http://www.webfaction.com/>

~~~
ttsda
I have been using them too for more than a year with no problems. If you're
looking for a VPS I have had many with <http://afterburst.com> and recommend
them as well.

------
ohashi
I built my startup to help answer this question. <http://reviewsignal.com>

It's aggregating and analyzing the opinions people are sharing about many of
the big guys on social media. So you can see the results of over 40,000
opinions about GoDaddy (not good) and many of their competitors. Take a look
at the 'Compare' page to get a more full list. I hope that helps you in your
search.

If you have any feedback please let me know.

------
gesman
<http://hostrum.com/> gets you secure server + SendGrid-powered email
deliveries included (+ daily offsite complete backups included)

------
regisfoucault
If PaaS can fit your needs, my best advice is <http://www.clever-
cloud.com/en/>.

------
Down_n_Out
I like <http://www.edis.at/en/home/>

------
chuhnk
I've been using ramnode for a while and feel pretty confident in recommending
them.

------
shail
Linode: 20$ pm DigitalOcean: 5$ pm

------
andyhart
www.hartserver.net/hosting/shared/

Disclaimer: that's my hosting business. ;)

~~~
nayefc
\- Do you have email server? \- Can I SSH into the hosting? \- Will you run
out of business in the next year or so :)?

~~~
andyhart
All shared packages come with unlimited POP3/IMAP mailboxes. You will have an
SMTP server too. SSH is available but requires identification faxing/emailing
over to us so we can activate.

We've been here for 9 years already, so hopefully we should be around for at
least another 9! ;)

~~~
nayefc
Cool. What kind of identification? So can I install Ruby and Sinatra?

~~~
andyhart
Identification? As in how long we've been around?

We've got Ruby already installed and we offer Ruby on Rails so Sinatra should
be okay to install. Obviously on the shared platform anything considered
highly intensive or anything which will require ports opening won't be
allowed. You'll need a VPS for that.

We do a full 30-day money back guarantee on all shared web hosting packages if
something doesn't suit your needs.

~~~
nayefc
You said you need identification from me..

~~~
andyhart
Oh sorry, yes, for SSH access. We'd need a photographic ID scan (driving
licence or passport) plus a scan of a recent utility bill for SSH activation
on shared hosting accounts. That isn't required for VPSes or dedicated
servers.

